# sound of woman screaming let me out !



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

We are doing an endless tunnell and I need the sounds of a woman screaming 'let me out' !
Can't beleive how hard this is to find ! I would think this would be something out there since lots of people so an endless pit...
PLEASE PLEASE... anyone have this ????


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"a woman screaming:"Let Me Out!"*

I have heard this way too many times since I have been married five times!
(They all got out but the last one)

A disturbing cd is by Amanda Galis(s.p.?) Called "Litanies of Satan". It came out maybe 23 years ago. She screams, mutters, carrys on...she used to appear in concert hold a microphone in each hand, using them both at the same time as she swung her face between the two of them, screaming!
(Now who wouldn't stand in the line, in the rain, to buy that ticket?)
HAHAHAHAH!
I quit using it as a whole/house sound because it was so distressing to overhear and I play my style of haunting for alot of humor and attempted humor.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

OK, that is truly disturbing !
I've never heard of that one.... but its not exactly what I had in mind for the pit although I can think of a place that I could use that!

We are kinda going for the Silence of the Lambs room where the killer has the girl in the pit and he wants 'it to put the lotion on the skin" and she is screaming at him to let her out...Maybe even have a dog barking...


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

So I found a youtube clip from Silence of the Lambs and took the audio from it. I edited out all of Jodie Fosters stuff and just left Catherine, it's rough, but might work for ya.

Just right click the link and save the file, it's an mp3

http://morumencemetery.webs.com/chathering_audio.mp3


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Thats perfect ! Even has the dog barking !!! Thanks soooo much !


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

No problem, look forward to see what you do with it


----------



## Vampire Lord (Jan 8, 2010)

Try hauntcast he has one on his website for about 10 or 20 bucks ask him he'll help you out


----------

